# Too cute



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/fawn-runs...;_ylg=X3oDMTBhdnVpNmo3BGxhbmcDZW4tQ0E-;_ylv=3

I just love fawns!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

That is so odd. Most fawns stay completely still, even in the presence of danger. It's what they are programmed to do.

What isn't cute is the mouths on those kids.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW! OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! So adorable!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

As a side note, the local evening news carried this story and video, lol


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Ha ha, that's funny


----------

